# Another Carb Flooding



## donpop (Dec 18, 2006)

This problem almost identical to another post today. Have problem on Tecumseh Power Sport H35 45710Y Engine family WTPXS 1561BA. This mini-bike had not been sitting for a year or so. Could not get started without priming. Thought carb was gummed up. Took it off but looked very clean but dry. Cleaned with carb cleaner and blew out with compressed air. Reinstalled and then could get it to run but not idle. Had to hold throttle part way open to run. Shut it off and later looked over and gas was running out of air cleaner. Adjusted float level(float is good - no gas in it) and did same thing. Drove 20 miles and got new needle and seat. Still flooding and gas running out small tube by choke butterfly. Can it be anything other than needle valve problem?? Please help.


----------



## engine man (Mar 25, 2006)

i have the same problem. if anyone could help us it would be great
thanks


----------



## tom tilson (May 1, 2006)

Don't know whether this will solve problem or not, but with the needle removed and blowing out the passage with air, it is common for the small rubber seat to pop out. To install new seat, be sure that the seal side with the ring goes in first and push it down firmly. Shine your flashlight in the hole and make sure it is also square in the hole. I don't know what series carb you have, but for series 8 thru 11 turn the carb upside down and lay a 11/64 drill bit or something similar across the bowl flanges and adust the float to just touch. This is from Tecumseh manual. Hope this helps. If not send me the number off of the carb body.


----------



## briggsrepairman (Dec 12, 2006)

*re: carb flooding.*

Well, there are a few things that can cause these Tecumsehs to flood. If it isn't the float or needle, there are some other weird problems that can make this happen. One thing to check is that the throttle moves easily back and forth. If you twist it, it should snap back. if it is either sluggish or gummy, then spray carb cleaner on the stem and let it soak a bit. If the throttle gets either partially or fully stuck closed, it'll suck lots of gas up into the throttle body. Secondly, ALL Tecusmeh carbs have a permenantly sealed check valve in them that can get stuck. if so, it will either cause the engine to overspeed or run poorly. On some occasions it can cause flooding. You'll know if this is the case if the governor seems to be doing a lot of wandering. 
Lastly, make sure the throttle linkage spring isn't stretched or crossed over the 2nd piece of linkage incorrectly. If the spring is stretched, it won't have the proper amount of pull to adjust the throttle plate the way it should be, hence making it stay closed or partially closed.


----------



## briggsrepairman (Dec 12, 2006)

Oh ya- to check the check valve, you would need to take the carb off, hold the throttle in position with your thumb so it doesn't move and shake the carb and listen for a rattle. If it is stuck, sometimes a soak in chemtool or varsol will do the trick- but remove all the rubber stuff or it'll melt. Otherwise- time to buy another carb.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Removed


----------



## briggsrepairman (Dec 12, 2006)

*nada*

12345


----------



## donpop (Dec 18, 2006)

I want to thank all of you for your replies. I'll make a list and try again tomorrow. The throttle is free with no binding, the float is OK and the man at the shop drew me a picture of how the new seat went in with the rings in first. I used the smooth end of a drill bit the same size as the seat hole to press it in firmly. I will follow through on the check valve and also the float bowl vent, however I don't remember seeing anything that looked like a vent? Maybe I'll be able to identify it when I get the carb off again. I thought I had cleaned and blew out every hole I could find.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Removed


----------



## briggsrepairman (Dec 12, 2006)

*appologies*

I wanted to appolgize for the errant comments yesterday. As a former power tool salesman, my biggest pet peeve is poorly made products ( we used to get A LOT of tecumsehs back) so I got off on a rant, which has nothing to do with solving problems on the forum. Sorry about that folks.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Removed


----------



## donpop (Dec 18, 2006)

briggsrepairman and 30yearTech

This is my first thread to this forum and I appreciate all the helpful remarks received, however, there must be a better place for the two of you to carry on your long winded conversations that have nothing to do with trying to help someone solve their problem. Think about it.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

You are absolutely correct, I apologize and good luck with your engine problem


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

30yearTech said:


> You are absolutely correct, I apologize and good luck with your engine problem



Almost makes you want to say to heck with it and not waste your time trying to help people at this site anymore.. ehh "30year" ?


----------



## BillW (Sep 27, 2006)

Did you change the oil ? If it was flooding before, it could have fouled or overfilled the crankcase. If that happens - you can get blowback (would appear to be sputtering) which could mess with the seals on your carb ( including the needle). If it still sputters and especially right before it fills the intakes w/gas - that could be the problem.


----------



## hdman97 (May 25, 2006)

DonPop 
May I suggest you read and learn.
Both of these posters have alot of experience to share.
This is the place for conversations so all can learn.If a
quick answer is all you desire,
You can aways take your problem to a shop and Pay to have to
it serviced.
Merry Christmas!


----------



## Cser (Oct 26, 2006)

I had the same problem with a Tec 3.5 Was working on rebuilt carb,,new throttle cable,,ect...
Still flooded,,,found I had a hole in my float,,,new float problem solved.
This may help ,,,good luck


----------



## Cser (Oct 26, 2006)

Briggsrepairman,,or 30year,,,is the check valve a small ball that sets on top of the main jet on diaphram type carbs.?????


----------



## Spit (Nov 3, 2006)

Did you remove the float and test it for leaks? If not you should and shake it. There is a real good chance that you have a small pin hole in the float and it has gotten waterlogged with gas...I guess that makes it gas-logged. It's amazing what a relatively small amount of liquid inside the float can do. If you haven't taken the float off and tried to shake it (you'll feel and hear the gas) you can easily miss the problem.


----------



## tom tilson (May 1, 2006)

donpop said:


> briggsrepairman and 30yearTech
> 
> This is my first thread to this forum and I appreciate all the helpful remarks received, however, there must be a better place for the two of you to carry on your long winded conversations that have nothing to do with trying to help someone solve their problem. Think about it.


Not trying to start anything here. I am also a new member of this forum. I can see that these two guys are very experienced and proficient at what they do. One I know from another forum. When they go into great detail to help you, they are trying to cover every possible detail to do so and I know that to be a fact, as one who appreciates their help and give of their time very unselfishly for the love of helping others. Thats a nice trait.
Maybe you just had a bad day. Might even apologize. This is not written in anger and I hope that you have a very nice day. Tom T


----------

